# Countersink



## RogerP (23 Feb 2014)

Can you recommend any particular make/type of countersink for sheet brass?

I have a set of Axminster "chatter-free" ones that have proved moderately successful but they are nearing the end of their useful life. I bought them originally for wood but now I'd like to invest in two or three good - _really non-chattering_, ones especially to use on brass.

Any recommendations from actually use please?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Feb 2014)

Not on brass unfortunately Roger but for wood (which may translate) I always bought cheapies until recently I got a set of colt drills with a countersink and what a difference! Just the quality of the steel and the sharpened finish makes all the difference. Pleasure to use


----------



## MMUK (23 Feb 2014)

I use Vitrex or Trend c/sinks for metals


----------



## Spindle (23 Feb 2014)

Hi

Page 10 of the cutting tool catalogue in the link

http://www.craigtools.co.uk/Craig_300.pdf

Piloted countersinks as used in aviation sheet metal work - This type of countersink will not chatter when used in brass.

Regards Mick


----------



## RogerP (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys. Now just need to choose


----------



## Shrubby (3 Mar 2014)

Look at G&J hall countersinks - the XD513 is what I use on brass, alu and plastics
Matt


----------

